
Use a .dev domain? Not anymore - xm
https://medium.engineering/use-a-dev-domain-not-anymore-95219778e6fd
======
bigiain
Heh... I remember having an internal dns server with zone files for a whole
bunch of internal servers using $our-real-domain-name.local as dupes of $our-
real-domain-name.com. Then an early OSX upgrade brought in Rendezvous/Bonjour
in maybe '02 or '03 - and all the Macs stopped being able to find the local
machines... (And the sysadmin who'd set it all up didn't believe the problem
reports at first, 'cause her CentOS machine were still working just fine.)

------
TonnyGaric
Well, this reminds me of the following article I just read: "Please build
websites for the web, not just Google Chrome." —
[https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/11/28/please-build-
websites-w...](https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/11/28/please-build-websites-web-
not-just-google-chrome/)

------
jaredcwhite
Great explanation. But I use Safari for development so probably no need to
change for the time being. :)

~~~
jaredcwhite
Hmm, I stand corrected. Just upgraded to the latest macOS High Sierra, and it
appears that Safari is automatically redirecting http to https for .dev. I
changed a local dev domain in my hosts file to .dew and it started working via
http again.

